# 9 month old starting to bark at people



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My 9 month old puppy has recently in the past 2 weeks started to bark once with hair raised and run up to customers. 
Dexter has always been super mellow. But lately he barks at women and men. It only happens at our store. No one has been so afraid that they leave but they do look afraid. Who wouldn't with a 85 pound gsd that just barked coming your direction. When he reaches them he smells them all over and then returns to his spot. He isn't like this at home or outside in public.
I really want Dexter to be a therapy dog. Is this a fear phase? Or is this ruining his chances to do therapy. How do I nip this in the bud? My next step is to stop bringing him to work with me and leave him alone at home


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

9 mo is a very common age for GSD to start " feeling their oats" their hormones are kicking in, their natural protective instinct is kicking in but their mind is not mature enough to handle it. So they bark and hackle. 

My suggestion would be to have a basket of treats at the front if the door with a sign saying " puppy in training, please take a treat and help us teach him people are great!" If he won't take the treat, tell customers to drop it on the floor so he can get it. Keep socializing him. But he is probably starting to think the store is HIS to protect. 

Most well bred good nerves dogs outgrow this very annoying behavior. 

My 9 mo old does this in the neighborhood. But nowhere else. Usually I refocus him and ask the person if my puppy can say hello. Then we approach. 

I would not be overly concerned if this is the only place he displays this behavior, in regards to therapy work. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'm with gsdsar, Have a sign on the door saying 'please grab a treat to the right as you enter' so they are prepared and have a treat waiting!!!


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

What kind of store is this? The problem with a sign is you're assuming everyone likes dogs. Some people are afraid and would pee in their pants if a german Shepherd ran up to them barking. I too own my own business and when my dog started barking, I had repeat customers tell me they would not be coming back because they were afraid. If your dog is running up to people barking then it should be on leash until trained otherwise. If you see people look fearful and continue to let it happen then that's bad business.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

boomer11 said:


> What kind of store is this? The problem with a sign is you're assuming everyone likes dogs. Some people are afraid and would pee in their pants if a german Shepherd ran up to them barking. I too own my own business and when my dog started barking, I had repeat customers tell me they would not be coming back because they were afraid. If your dog is running up to people barking then it should be on leash until trained otherwise. If you see people look fearful and continue to let it happen then that's bad business.


I have to agree with this, while some shoppers may be ok, others may not. I don't know about phases, but I can say with calm leadership & consistent rules combined with maturity on their part, my not so well bred females have come to treat most strangers with a "meh" type attitude.


----------

